# How can I get rid of hotshot VPN conpletely?



## arora1981 (Dec 14, 2011)

This is pretty stupid but I just got this iPad and was messing around to see if I could watch some of the stuff out of the states, came across this hotshot VPN so downloaded it. It didn't work, and has now screwed up my Canadian broadcasting apps. I deleted the VPN app but it's still in the settings menu and the icon is still showing, I can't get it to go away or even shut off.


----------



## 2xg (Aug 5, 2009)

Welcome to TSF,

Did you follow this guide on 'How do I uninstall Hotspot Shield VPN?'
Hotspot Shield


----------

